# Wolverine to start filming in October



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2011)

The Wolverine To Start Filming This October; Set To Be Released In 2012!

*The Wolverine To Start Filming This October; Set To Be Released In 2012! *

Following the announcement that James Mangold will helm the movie, Hugh Jackman has now let slip that the movie will start filming later this year in preparation for a 2012 release... 
After _Black Swan_ director Darren Aronofsky pulled out, the fate of _The Wolverine_ was left up in the air, with many believing that we wouldn't see the movie until as late as 2013 or 2014, despite the announcement of James Mangold being chosen to helm the project. Well, not so according to star Hugh Jackman. Here is an excerpt from *The Playlist*. 







_Speaking yesterday to the hugely irritating Darren Osborne of the Toronto radio station CHFI about his upcoming stage show coming to the Canadian city, Jackson let loose about the plans for the comic movie. *"We shoot in October, so it will probably come out a year after that. That???s usually around the timeline,"* Jackman said._​


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 30, 2011)

works for me


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2011)

Chris - Who want to hear Hugh Jackman talk about Wolverine? #SDCC! - Twitvid


----------



## feinburgrl (Jul 21, 2011)

Going to be gay.


----------



## dhyayi (Jul 22, 2011)

Im waiting. should be great


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 18, 2011)

Hugh Jackman Returning to Vancouver for Wolverine 2!

*Hugh Jackman Returning to Vancouver for Wolverine 2! *

Hugh Jackman
	
 gives an update on _Wolverine 2_! 




In the new issue of Entertainment Weekly
	
 Hugh Jackman gives a quick update on the status of _The Wolverine_. 

"It starts shooting in mid-October. You know James Mangold is directing it. You know it's set in Japan. We have not really cast it yet, so there's not a lot to tell you. Any other elements of the script I tell you, I'd have to kill ya."​
Some of the filming will take place on Nov. 11 to March 1, 2012 at Canadian Motion Picture Park in Burnaby, which is famous for some of the scene for _Twilight, Supernatural_ and </I itxtHarvested="0" itxtNodeId="82">Fantastic Four
	
</I itxtHarvested="0" itxtNodeId="81"> were shot.


----------



## cschaaf (Aug 19, 2011)

i thought the first one was pretty slow moving... maybe its just me, but the actual x-men movies were much better


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2011)

Is Kelly Hu in The Wolverine?

*Is Kelly Hu in The Wolverine? *

The actress that played Lady Deathstrike in _X-Men 2_ responds to the speculation that she is in Hugh Jackman's
	
 _The Wolverine_. See what she has to say in this video interview. 
If you've read any of the stories lately about _The Wolverine_ you'll see reporter after reporter stating that Kelly Hu is in the movie and will be reprising her role as Lady Deathstrike. I'm a curious soul, so I decided to do some digging and I came across this video of the sultry actress responding to the rumors of her casting in the film. Skip to the 20 second mark to see and hear her responses to the rumor. 

















I for one would love to see Kelly comeback and play Lady Deathstrike once again. Heck, I'd love to see more of Kelly in anything. Last I saw of her she was on Hawaii Five-O, and then they killed her off. How do you kill off one of the most beautiful women in the world? The balls on these writers. Do they think angels just grow on trees?


----------



## KelJu (Aug 21, 2011)

The movie is going to fucking suck. 3:10 to Yuma had A-list actors and was still a boring piece of shit. How do you take Christian Bale and Russel Crow, and not make a decent fucking movie with them.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 21, 2011)

KelJu said:


> The movie is going to fucking suck. 3:10 to Yuma had A-list actors and was still a boring piece of shit. How do you take Christian Bale and Russel Crow, and not make a decent fucking movie with them.


All types of this everywhere. Hated 3:10 to Yuma. Total shit movie


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2011)

Sarai Givaty Vying for the Role of a Sexy Huntress in Hugh Jackman's THE WOLVERINE

*Sarai Givaty Vying for the Role of a Sexy Huntress in Hugh Jackman's THE WOLVERINE *

Israelian entertainment blog, Abbanibi, is reporting that Sarai Givaty, well known model and actress in Israel is up for a part. 
*Courtesy of Abbanibi* 
ISRAELI HOTTIE SARAI GIVATY IS reportedly doing really well in the auditions for ???The Wolverine,??? the next installment in the X-Men movie franchise. 

Apparently Givaty has already passed two auditions for the role of one of Wolverine???s sexy hunters, and now she???s set for an audition with the movie???s director, James Mangold 

Sarai Givaty has already claimed her fame when she guest- starred in the #1 TV show ???NCIS??? as Ziva???s nemesis, and she recently finish filming ???Black Velvet??? opposite Ray Wise (???Twin Peaks,??? ???24′). She???s currently finishing recording her debut album in Israel, from which the first single has already been released, called ???Paris???.​
I saw her guest appearance in NCIS, and she was terrific at playing a strong devious character that was Ziva's adversary. If the huntress role is from the comic books
	
, I can't think of one that would fit the Frank Miller japanese sage. 

*Pictures are from saraigivaty.com*


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 25, 2011)

Gregzs is IM's Richard Reid equivalent


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Gregzs is IM's Richard Reid equivalent


 
The actor or the Shoe Bomber?


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2011)

Hugh Jackman Says The Wolverine Will Be Filled With Rage; Will Have Less Focus On Other Characters

*Hugh Jackman Says The Wolverine Will Be Filled With Rage; Will Have Less Focus On Other Characters *

The _Real Steel_ actor talks more about what to expect from his next outing as _The Wolverine_, saying that it'll be simpler than _X-Men Origins_ and it'll go more into the character... 
Speaking with *The Guardian* newspaper while promoting _Real Steel_, Hugh Jackman
	
 - perhaps best known for his role as Wolverine
	
 in the _X-Men_ films - says _The Wolverine_ will be much simpler than 2009's _X-Men Origins: Wolverine_, saying that it won't have as many characters (he believes that the main flaw was that it had too many characters). He also reveals that the film goes more into the character, and that they have the chance to 'nail the character', which Jackman believes hasn't been done yet. 






_"I think we've got the chance to nail the character this time, to do the hole-in-one. We haven't managed that yet. On the last movie, we complicated it with too many other characters. And there'll be more women this time, which is good. The last one was so masculine! 

"The new film will go more into the character. I don't think we've ever seen his rage expressed properly. We're letting go with this one of the whole, 'Who am I? Where did I come from? Oh no, I've lost my memory,' thing. I feel like that's sent us all to sleep. 'Yeah, whatever pal. We're bored! Fine, you were a sushi chef, whatever it was, can we just get on with the story now?'"​_
Starring Hugh Jackman, James Mangold's _The Wolverine_ is set to begin production next spring, possibly for a 2013 release.


----------



## SRMFTW (Oct 8, 2011)

all the x men movies are cool , cant wait for more


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2011)

Hugh Jackman Says He'd Conisder Playing James Bond

*Hugh Jackman Says He'd Conisder Playing James Bond *

Hugh Jackman
	
 states he was in the running to play James Bond before Daniel Craig
	
 was cast and goes on to say that if Craig vacates the role, he's definitely interested in replacing him. 




Source: The Press Association 






Hugh Jackman has revealed he would be interested in acquiring 007 status if Daniel Craig chooses not to return to the role. 

Hugh's name was actually on the shortlist back in 2006 when casting was underway for Casino Royale (2006), but he declined to pursue the role. 

He recalled: _"I got a call from my agent saying, 'There is some possible interest in you for Bond, are you interested?' At the time I wasn't. I was about to shoot X-Men 2 and Wolverine had become this thing in my life and I didn't want to be doing two such iconic characters at once. 

"I think every male at some point thinks about playing James Bond so it was not right then, but it may be right if it comes back."_ 

He also went on to say that he would embrace the challenge if he decided to actually take on the challenge, saying: _"I think you've got to be scared as an actor and keep taking risks. It doesn't always work out but it's a healthy place to be."_


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2011)

No. 

Bad casting.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 16, 2011)

I love Wolverine.  The movie sucked major balls, but I will take anything with Wolverine in it.  Plus Hugh Jackmon gives us the only version of a tall Logan, which is the only thing that bugs me about Wolverine.  He's too short, normally


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 19, 2011)

X-MEN ORIGINS: WOLVERINE Pirate Headed To Jail For A Year

*X-MEN ORIGINS: WOLVERINE Pirate Headed To Jail For A Year *

While many comic book fans would argue that the creative crimes committed by this movie were worthy of sending the people behind it to jail, _X-Men Origins: Wolverine_ pirate Gilberto Sanchez will spend a year in federal prison. 
Panned by critics and fans alike, _X-Men Origins: Wolverine_ was not a good comic book movie. Hated for its mostly abysmal interpretation of the beloved character's origin story, it also saw unrecognisable versions of such characters as Emma Frost and Deadpool. Well, the guy who decided to leak an early version of the movie online before its release back in 2009 has finally been sentenced. Here is the full press release courtesy of Deadline. 




LOS ANGELES – A New York man who admitted illegally uploading to the Internet a pirated, nearly final "workprint" copy of the movie "X-Men Origins: Wolverine" was sentenced this afternoon to one year in federal prison. 

Gilberto Sanchez, 49, who resides in The Bronx and who used screen names that were variations on "skillz," was sentenced by United States District Judge Margaret M. Morrow, who described the offense as "extremely serious." In addition to the prison term, Judge Morrow imposed one year of supervised release and numerous computer restrictions. 

_"The federal prison sentence handed down in this case sends a strong message of deterrence to would-be Internet pirates,_" said United States Attorney André Birotte Jr. _"The Justice Department will pursue and prosecute persons who seek to steal the intellectual property of this nation."_ 

Sanchez _"uploaded the workprint more than one month before theatrical release, he has a prior conviction for a similar offense, he had been regularly uploading pirated movies for four or five years, and did not appear remorseful after charges were brought,"_ prosecutors wrote in a sentencing memorandum. 

Sanchez pleaded guilty in March to one count of uploading a copyrighted work being prepared for commercial distribution. When he pleaded guilty, Sanchez admitted that he uploaded a "workprint" copy of the copyrighted "X-Men Origins: Wolverine" to MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service in March 2009, about one month before the motion picture was released in theaters. After uploading the Wolverine movie, Sanchez publicized the upload by posting links on two publicly available websites, so that anyone who clicked on the links would have access to the movie and be able to download it. Twentieth Century Fox Film Corporation owns the copyright to the movie. 

_"Although Fox was able to get defendant’s Wolverine Workprint removed from his Megaupload account within approximately one day, by then, the damage was done and the film had proliferated like wildfire throughout the Internet, resulting in up to millions of infringements,"_ prosecutors said in court documents. 

This case is the result of an investigation by the Federal Bureau of Investigation.​


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 8, 2012)

THE WOLVERINE Gets An Official 2013 Release Date


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 20, 2012)

The filming still has not started. I don't see how it could be in theaters in July 2013. 

Even though the poster is probably fan made it still looks good.
First Poster For THE WOLVERINE Revealed?

Screen Rant have unearthed what may just be the first teaser poster for _The Wolverine_. Posted on Instragram, the picture (which the site have cleared up a little) was apparently taken in the offices of director James Mangold and clearly depicts a Japanese flag being sliced by Wolverine's claws. With production not scheduled to begin until Fall, it does seem a little early for a teaser poster. However, it's not as if this was released officially!


----------



## squigader (Mar 20, 2012)

Taking place in Japan? Can't wait.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 20, 2012)

Moar geek shit posted by greg!  I wonder if he's ever even kissed a chick b4.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> The filming still has not started. I don't see how it could be in theaters in July 2013.



... So .... It's July 2013 ...


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> ... So .... It's July 2013 ...



I have to admit they made good with one established date. Meanwhile the Oldboy release date has been pushed again.

What Did 'Japan Saga' Writer Chris Claremont Think Of THE WOLVERINE?

What Did 'Japan Saga' Writer Chris Claremont Think Of THE WOLVERINE?

Chris Claremont and Frank Miller's 1982 four-issue Wolverine miniseries (commonly referred to as the Japan Saga) was one of the first stories to really flesh out the character, and is considered to be one of the best to feature Logan. Of course this is why for years Hugh Jackman was so adamant that he wanted to star in an adaptation of this classic tale, and he finally got his wish with James Mangold's The Wolverine. Claremont has previously voiced concerns about some of the alterations made to the script after original director Darren Aronofsky left the film, but now he's seen it for himself..he likes it! Well, all of it aside from that much maligned finale that is. 

"The first two acts were kick-ass, and they set this up to be a really exceptional, different movie. It was like the film took this giant step forward. I liked that it focuses on the essence of who Wolverine is and what he does. Hugh Jackman is eloquent, and he owns the character at this point. It?s a surprisingly multidimensional performance. 

The third act wasn?t bad, per se, but it was a different tone. That moment he starts motorcycling up the 400 kilometers ? he was almost riding into a different movie. It would be interesting to talk to [director James] Mangold and ask why they felt they had to go in that direction."


----------



## Christsean (Jul 30, 2013)

I can't wait to see it!!! I'm a huge fan of the series.  I love what Marvel is doing with all their comic heros.


----------



## LAM (Jul 30, 2013)

I watched it yesterday, it was pretty good.  IMO Pacific Rim is still #1 of 2013.


----------



## Christsean (Aug 2, 2013)

LAM said:


> I watched it yesterday, it was pretty good.  IMO Pacific Rim is still #1 of 2013.



Yeah,  I heard it's amazing.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2013)

Hugh Jackman Talks Up Third Wolverine Solo Movie | Movie News | Empire

Hugh Jackman Talks Up Third Wolverine Solo Movie 
'There are some really cool ideas that I?m dying to tell you...'

Remember, remember, November 5? That was the day the news emerged that after the success of The Wolverine - which has the second biggest box office haul of the whole X-franchise, behind X-Men: The Last Stand - director James Mangold, producer Lauren Shuler Donner and star Hugh Jackman were interested in making a third solo Wolverine movie. Now, Jackman has opened up (a little bit) about why he's back on board to Entertainment Weekly.

Previously, the 45-year-old Jackman had hinted that his time as Logan wasn't going to last forever. "It?s nearing the end,? he said back in September. ?I do feel that. If there are any more movies, there would have to be a really good reason for it.? Fortunately, it seems like a good reason has arrived.

It?s nearing the end,? he said. ?I do feel that. If there are any more movies, there would have to be a really good reason for it.?

?I was on the phone with Jim Mangold last night,? Jackman told EW. ?There are some really cool ideas that I?m dying to tell you, but that would be giving away a secret that is not even [fully] formed yet.?

?I started with a two-picture deal on the first two [X-Men films], and from that point on, it?s been movie by movie ? not just me, but Fox and Jim and everyone,? he says. ?I do want to do it with Jim and with [producer] Lauren Shuler-Donner because we had such a great experience. I?m really proud of The Wolverine.?

This may remind fans of the metal-clawed Canadian of something else Jackman said back in September: ?I can tell you this, and I can say this now: I wasn?t sure that I would do another Wolverine movie after the first one,? he said. ?I just felt that I hadn?t done the character justice, and that was a bit of a hole inside of me.? Modest to the last, there's no doubt he's a fan favourite, and has embodied the role in such a way as to leave anyone else thinking about filling his boots very nervous indeed.

Now, Jackman is singing a slightly different tune. ?I am enjoying him more than ever? being older helps playing Wolverine. He?s 200 or 300 years old ? no one really knows ? and he?s sort of world-weary. The actual working out gets harder and harder, I?ll admit.?

?I love the character, he?s kind of like a best friend to me, and I don?t ever want to take [him] or the fans for granted. ? I think we?ve got a great opportunity to make something really cool, but it has to be great. That?s what we?re all working toward.?

Do you want to see Jackman come back for one last hack-and-slash after Bryan Singer's X-Men: Days Of Future Past? If that movie serves as a sort of franchise reboot, considering the timey-wimey wibbly-wobbly stuff, there may be a space for a new Wolverine down a new trouser of time, but is that a world we want to live in? Who could you see playing him, if Jackman shaves off his beard once and for all?

Before you answer those questions, read our in-depth discussion as to what to do with a third Wolverine - especially considering the timeline tricksiness - over in this direction, and remember that The Wolverine is out on Blu-ray and DVD now. Jackman is currently shooting Neill Blomkamp's sci-fi comedy Chappie in South Africa, so look forward to seeing that at some point in 2015.


----------

